# Wheel lock key stolen - how do I remove my wheels!?



## danman (Aug 29, 2005)

I need help/advice! Someone stole my keys while I was at the gym and the only key that I had for my wheel locks was on the key chain! I have the style of wheel locks that are in this thread....http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42598&referrerid=29695 Unfortunately I never wrote down the code on the keys (genius, I know) and when I bought the car private sale I was only given one key.

Does anyone know if (1) can the wheel locks be forcefully removed? (2) will forcefully removing the wheel locks damage my wheels (I have OEM M5 wheels-not shown in the sig)? (3) can I remove the locks myself with standard tools (drill, dremmel, hammer, etc.) (4) if I cannot remove the locks myself what kind of price am I looking at to have it removed by an indy shop or the stealership?

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated! Winter is coming and I want to get that summer rubber off! Plus if I get a flat I'm SCREWED!

Thanks


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

Had the same situation happen with a lock I had on the outdrive on my boat. The lock manufacturer was McGard and they were happy to send me a new key, your name is probably in the database of the mfg., otherwise I would contact a locksmith for initial advise.

good luck


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Try this. http://www.unitedbimmer.com/kb-e36-wheel-lock-removal.php Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Eviil30 (Aug 19, 2006)

danman said:


> I need help/advice! Someone stole my keys while I was at the gym and the only key that I had for my wheel locks was on the key chain! I have the style of wheel locks that are in this thread....http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42598&referrerid=29695 Unfortunately I never wrote down the code on the keys (genius, I know) and when I bought the car private sale I was only given one key.
> 
> Does anyone know if (1) can the wheel locks be forcefully removed? (2) will forcefully removing the wheel locks damage my wheels (I have OEM M5 wheels-not shown in the sig)? (3) can I remove the locks myself with standard tools (drill, dremmel, hammer, etc.) (4) if I cannot remove the locks myself what kind of price am I looking at to have it removed by an indy shop or the stealership?
> 
> ...


sawzall:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 92Bimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

That DIY method will work, but if you need to do all four wheels its a pain in the *** getting the lug back out of the socket.

If you want to save yourself the stress of doing it that way, they actaully make a tool for this job....

http://www.shop.com/op/~_Quick_Off_Damaged_Lugnut_Remover-prod-22116920

I used these on my bros camaro and they work great.


----------



## procrit (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope car thieves don't read this.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

procrit said:


> I hope car thieves don't read this.


Every 12-year-old car booster on the street knows how to defeat wheel locks & The Club....


----------



## danman (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the response guys... Unfortunately, I purchased the car through a private party sale so even if the previous owner registered his name with the wheel lock company, I never transferred it to my name so I think that option is out. :bawling: 

I'm going to try the "Quick-off" method. But before I go and order it, one quick question for 92Bimmer, I know you said they work great but does that mean you didn't have to hammer the "Quick-off" socket onto the existing wheel lock? And once you removed the wheel locks, did you have any problems removing the lock from the socket so you could get to work on the next wheel lock? Regardless, I better take the measurement of the outside diameter of the locks to be sure I'm getting the right size sockets.

Other wise, I'll be going with the ~19mm socket/breaker bar method. After that it's indy shop and then the stealership. Although it might be worth it for me to check with the stealership to see if they have some sort of master key.  

Thanks again!


----------



## danman (Aug 29, 2005)

Fast Bob said:


> Every 12-year-old car booster on the street knows how to defeat wheel locks & The Club....


I'm not 12-y.o. and I'm not a car booster. :dunno: Although I do know how to defeat the club!  Maybe I should swing by Newark or Jersey City for some lessons!?!?! :bang:


----------



## 92Bimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

danman said:


> Thanks for the response guys... Unfortunately, I purchased the car through a private party sale so even if the previous owner registered his name with the wheel lock company, I never transferred it to my name so I think that option is out. :bawling:
> 
> I'm going to try the "Quick-off" method. But before I go and order it, one quick question for 92Bimmer, I know you said they work great but does that mean you didn't have to hammer the "Quick-off" socket onto the existing wheel lock? And once you removed the wheel locks, did you have any problems removing the lock from the socket so you could get to work on the next wheel lock? Regardless, I better take the measurement of the outside diameter of the locks to be sure I'm getting the right size sockets.
> 
> ...


No hammering required. The inside part "grips" the lock with its sharp edges. The more force you use while un-threading, the harder it grips.

The wheel locks come out of the Quick-off fairly easily. A lot easier than trying to get it out of a socket thats been hammered on.

I actually bought mine at Sears. You might want to go look there first if you don't want to wait for them to come in the mail.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

danman said:


> I'm not 12-y.o. and I'm not a car booster. :dunno: Although I do know how to defeat the club!  Maybe I should swing by Newark or Jersey City for some lessons!?!?! :bang:


Spending some time "on the block" would definitely enhance your street smarts .... you rich Bergen County kids lead waaaay too sheltered lives


----------

